# Recently found Ringneck Dove.Need advice..



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Greetings.I recently found a Ringneck Dove [about 2 weeks ago], I named "her" Creamy due to her colour. Me and my bf were walking down the street; not a busy city street,but in a neighbourhood. we found it right around 500 feet from traffic,next to the grass. She was just sitting there and so I told my bf to pick her up. She didn't fight or struggle to escape. There was a petshop not too far from where we were, so we went there and it was determined she was a dove.[I thought she was a baby pigeon at first..Yeah I'm not really a bird person..]

The guy in the petshop gave us a small box so that we could put her in it. I bought vita dove and pigeon formula food that's calcium and vitamin A fortified and has enriched vitamins and minerals.She eats alot,but I bearly see her drinking water.Since this unexpected find happened,I didn't have a cage for her.So we took a laundry basket and some newspaper and just placed the laundry basket over her.We've given her a bath, since she has this gross black sticky-looking stain underneath her.I don't know if it's poop or something else.It still hasn't come out and we gave her another bath just last night.I tried softly rubbing it with my fingertips to see if it would come out.It seems to be stuck to her belly.

It's been about two weeks from tuesday since we've found her,And she began to walk around the house about 4-5 days after we found her and soon after started flying.She poops alot and it comes out kind of wet.About last week she started cooing,but only around late mornings.At first it sounded kind of weak,But now it's staring to sound a tiny bit more weaker,as if she's trying to coo.I notice she sneezes sometimes,but not too much.

I know to take her to the vet and all,But I've never been to the vet before,and from what I know you pay lots of money just to go visit..[I'm kind of low budget atm.I only have enough to buy food for her].So my question is: What should I expect when I visit the vet [i.e. what kind of tests will they give her,an estimated cost of the visit and meds,etc.] and where can I find one that specializes with birds such as a ringneck in New york? Queens,to be exact. I've been to a couple and so far none of the vets specializes with birds.I would like to know before taking her how much I would have to spend so that I can gather up the cost.Would the vet penalize me if I didn't bring enough money to cover the visit?Also,I don't really know her gender. I just call Creamy a "her" for now,until I can really determine the actual gender.

I know these questions sound a little stupid,So please no smart ass remarks or disrespect.I'm just looking for honest answers.Thanks in advance.

*Also,a little disclaimer.I've been reading up on how to care for ringneck doves.So I think I know a little about how to care for them.But some extra info and tips/suggestions would help also.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Can you take a pic and upload it here?How old is she?
Are you still feeding formula? You may need to introduce her to dove seeds. A good transition to seeds is handfeeding her defrosted peas first, which are good since she doesn't drink water (peas also hydrate). Sneezing, would be respiratory problems, but first i would rule it out and focus on the environment: fragrances in the house (like air fresheners), the air is too dry..even AC makes them sneeze.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Make sure she is not in any drafts of air, as that is can cause colds, and other issues. Give her time outside in warm sunshine as they need sunlight for their health. 

Here are links to vets/rehabbers:

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm 
http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/t223-matilda-s-list-united-states-l-n*


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Dima said:


> Can you take a pic and upload it here?How old is she?
> Are you still feeding formula? You may need to introduce her to dove seeds. A good transition to seeds is handfeeding her defrosted peas first, which are good since she doesn't drink water (peas also hydrate). Sneezing, would be respiratory problems, but first i would rule it out and focus on the environment: fragrances in the house (like air fresheners), the air is too dry..even AC makes them sneeze.


I don't know her age or her gender.I just address her as "her" for now.Here is how she looks like..



















I'm trying to upload a video of how she coo's so that you can get an idea.I kinda feel like she's forcing out her coo by the way her body moves forward.

I got her this food..

http://ozbo.com/Sunseed-Company-3-Pound-Vita-Dove-Pigeon-Food-Part-01081.html


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> *Make sure she is not in any drafts of air, as that is can cause colds, and other issues. Give her time outside in warm sunshine as they need sunlight for their health.
> 
> Here are links to vets/rehabbers:
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the links.I usually have the fan on at night.Since she's right behind us,I put a large blanket over the laundry basket so that the air doesn't get to her.I can't really get her outside,due to my current living situation and a lack of a cage.But Would those heating lamps work to give her the equivalent lighting she needs?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

No, if you can't get her sunshine that is direct for 10 min a day you need to make sure her food has vitamin D in it so that she can absorb calcium. Try Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix in one bowl and kaytee hi-cal grit in another. This got my ringnecks very healthy. (My first one looked rough like yours' when I got him.)

(Honestly, without a proper cage, I would not bring her outside for fear of predators etc as a hawk or cat can move faster than you can. ) 

Last time I brought a sick ringneck in it cost about $80 including tests and meds.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Btw, this little one looks super tame, probably hand-raised. You are lucky--this will make life with her much easier.


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Libis said:


> No, if you can't get her sunshine that is direct for 10 min a day you need to make sure her food has vitamin D in it so that she can absorb calcium. Try Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix in one bowl and kaytee hi-cal grit in another. This got my ringnecks very healthy. (My first one looked rough like yours' when I got him.)
> 
> (Honestly, without a proper cage, I would not bring her outside for fear of predators etc as a hawk or cat can move faster than you can. )
> 
> Last time I brought a sick ringneck in it cost about $80 including tests and meds.


That's another reason why I can't take her outside.I don't want her to fly away from us.I really want to get her a cage,But I don't want to be short on cash if I take her to the vet.

Thanks for your input.I'm going to figure out how to work this out..


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Libis said:


> Btw, this little one looks super tame, probably hand-raised. You are lucky--this will make life with her much easier.


Yeah.She's getting adjusted quite well with us.I've held her on my finger and she would walk up to my wrist.And today she's cooing more than the other days.I've been cooing with her so that she can get used to it, and she's doing it on her own,little by little.I'm not sure if maybe she's a baby that she's struggling a little to coo.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

WykedSid said:


> That's another reason why I can't take her outside.I don't want her to fly away from us.I really want to get her a cage,But I don't want to be short on cash if I take her to the vet.
> 
> Thanks for your input.I'm going to figure out how to work this out..


I've had good luck finding cheap cages on craigslist, but be sure to feel all around inside it for sharp points that could hurt your bird and then disinfect it and leave it outside until the disinfectant fumes are for sure all the way gone and then rinse it again and let dry. (Also check for bedbugs before purchase--seems like the stupid things are showing up in all kinds of used things these days and once you get them they will be hard to get rid of.) 

If you do take her out to sun in a safe cage, make sure it is half in sun half in shade so that she can move where she is comfortable, that water is available, and that you supervise as cats and whatnot can be veeery crafty and you also do not want her to have contact with wild birds who could give her disease. 

I would take her to the vet just in case. Be sure to talk to parrot people and any pigeon people in your area in order to find a vet who comes well recommended. Some vets are hacks and just suck up your money, while others are wonderful resources and become invaluable to you and your bird(s).


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

WykedSid said:


> Yeah.She's getting adjusted quite well with us.I've held her on my finger and she would walk up to my wrist.And today she's cooing more than the other days.I've been cooing with her so that she can get used to it, and she's doing it on her own,little by little.I'm not sure if maybe she's a baby that she's struggling a little to coo.


Is there a way to get a youtube video of her cooing up? Maybe she's laughing? (ringnecks have this awesome maniacal laugh that they do at times.) Or maybe there is something wrong? Hard to tell from just text.

Anyways, you're going to have a best buddy in that little bird.


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Libis said:


> Is there a way to get a youtube video of her cooing up? Maybe she's laughing? (ringnecks have this awesome maniacal laugh that they do at times.) Or maybe there is something wrong? Hard to tell from just text.
> 
> Anyways, you're going to have a best buddy in that little bird.


Yeah,I'm trying to upload them one now.I will post them here when finished.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, and do you have pics of the poops? Too much wet or odd colors can mean infections and whatnot. (BTW, bring fresh poopies with you to the vet  )


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Libis said:


> I've had good luck finding cheap cages on craigslist, but be sure to feel all around inside it for sharp points that could hurt your bird and then disinfect it and leave it outside until the disinfectant fumes are for sure all the way gone and then rinse it again and let dry. (Also check for bedbugs before purchase--seems like the stupid things are showing up in all kinds of used things these days and once you get them they will be hard to get rid of.)
> 
> If you do take her out to sun in a safe cage, make sure it is half in sun half in shade so that she can move where she is comfortable, that water is available, and that you supervise as cats and whatnot can be veeery crafty and you also do not want her to have contact with wild birds who could give her disease.
> 
> I would take her to the vet just in case. Be sure to talk to parrot people and any pigeon people in your area in order to find a vet who comes well recommended. Some vets are hacks and just suck up your money, while others are wonderful resources and become invaluable to you and your bird(s).


Here's the video to her cooing..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qf0SW3QR-g&feature=youtube

And this is how her poop looks like.It's a little blurry,But it wasn't wet when I took it..



















They look like swirly balls..=p


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The poop looks fine.

It was fun the watch/ hear your video. I wasn't too sure who's cooing.
She coos fine to my opinion. Young pigeons have problems cooing too...I wouldn't be worried. She is learning to adjust the vocal cords.

She must be old enough to feed her seeds.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Her voice sounds just like one of my hens (who lives in TN now..) Poops look good. 

I would try baby-bath-water-warm water in a pan and see if she'll bathe in it and get the stuff off. If that doesn't get the stuff off, maybe try adding a bit of Dawn dishsoap to the water.


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Libis said:


> Her voice sounds just like one of my hens (who lives in TN now..) Poops look good.
> 
> I would try baby-bath-water-warm water in a pan and see if she'll bathe in it and get the stuff off. If that doesn't get the stuff off, maybe try adding a bit of Dawn dishsoap to the water.


Yeah,She sounds almost like a chicken. I heard johnson and johnson no tear baby shampoo was good.Would that be okay?


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Dima said:


> The poop looks fine.
> 
> It was fun the watch/ hear your video. I wasn't too sure who's cooing.
> She coos fine to my opinion. Young pigeons have problems cooing too...I wouldn't be worried. She is learning to adjust the vocal cords.
> ...


Yeah.Sorry I didn't make it clear who was who..

I guess she's young.I can't really tell though.

Thanks for your imput..


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Dima said:


> The poop looks fine.
> 
> It was fun the watch/ hear your video. I wasn't too sure who's cooing.
> She coos fine to my opinion. Young pigeons have problems cooing too...I wouldn't be worried. She is learning to adjust the vocal cords.
> ...


BTW,Do I feed her regular Dove seeds found in her food,Or something else?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

WykedSid said:


> BTW,Do I feed her regular Dove seeds found in her food,Or something else?


Dove seeds from a dove food mix are fine.  Just also have a bowl of calcium-enriched grit in with her as well.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

WykedSid said:


> Yeah,She sounds almost like a chicken. I heard johnson and johnson no tear baby shampoo was good.Would that be okay?


Not sure if that's bird safe (some fragrances etc are bad for birds.) I say Dawn dish soap specifically because it is used on birds and other wildlife during oil spills. 

Thinking of fragrances--if you have scented candles you can't use them when you have birds. There are chemicals in them that cause fluid to fill the bird's lungs and kill it. (Just something new birdkeepers often don't realize that can be life-or-death.) On the same note, be careful of scented sprays/air fresheners, and do not overheat any non-stick pans.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Libis said:


> Not sure if that's bird safe (some fragrances etc are bad for birds.) I say Dawn dish soap specifically because it is used on birds and other wildlife during oil spills.
> 
> Thinking of fragrances--if you have scented candles you can't use them when you have birds. There are chemicals in them that cause fluid to fill the bird's lungs and kill it. (Just something new birdkeepers often don't realize that can be life-or-death.) On the same note, be careful of scented sprays/air fresheners, and do not overheat any non-stick pans.


I wouldn't put Dawn in the bathing pan, unless you want to wash the dove and make sure it doesn't swallow. Too much bathing it's going to damage the feathers..Let the dove naturaly bathe 2- 3 times a week as it wishes.
My pigeons always taste the water before bathing themselves. For doves the pan shouldn't be too deep. Jump to bathing in below link:
http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/dovebasics.htm


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Dima said:


> I wouldn't put Dawn in the bathing pan, unless you want to wash the dove and make sure it doesn't swallow. Too much bathing it's going to damage the feathers..Let the dove naturaly bathe 2- 3 times a week as it wishes.
> My pigeons always taste the water before bathing themselves. For doves the pan shouldn't be too deep. Jump to bathing in below link:
> http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/dovebasics.htm


I suggested Dawn because in the original post she said that there was black stuff in her feathers. 


> We've given her a bath, since she has this gross black sticky-looking stain underneath her.I don't know if it's poop or something else.It still hasn't come out and we gave her another bath just last night.I tried softly rubbing it with my fingertips to see if it would come out.It seems to be stuck to her belly.


I do not use any chemicals in weekly bird bath water.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Libis said:


> I suggested Dawn because in the original post she said that there was black stuff in her feathers.
> 
> 
> I do not use any chemicals in weekly bird bath water.


_"gross black sticky-looking stain underneath her"_
Yes Libis, of course, for that stuff underneath her, it can be used Dawn. But there is no need to bathe in it. Just put dawn on fingers (use latex glove) a bit water and keep rubbing those black feathers. I would assume is dry poop. I had this problem with a squab, the poop was stuck to the " hole " I trimmed all the feathers around which had poop and work with soap and luke warm water untill it came off.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Dima said:


> _"gross black sticky-looking stain underneath her"_
> Yes Libis, of course, for that stuff underneath her, it can be used Dawn. But there is no need to bathe in it. Just put dawn on fingers (use latex glove) a bit water and keep rubbing those black feathers. I would assume is dry poop. I had this problem with a squab, the poop was stuck to the " hole " I trimmed all the feathers around which had poop and work with soap and luke warm water untill it came off.


Yeah, this method would work as well.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm no expert, but Creamy looks fine to me. She could be a bit rough because she's young yet, or maybe she's beginning (or finishing) molting. Mine just finished molting (thank goodness), and he looked AWFUL during: looked like a cat had taken him and shaken him, with little tufts of feathers sticking up everywhere, and missing tail feathers. To make sure he was getting enough protein, I scrambled him an egg a couple of times a week and let him eat as much as he wanted, and threw away the rest (yeah, sounds a bit like cannibalism, doesn't it?). 

Congratulations on finding such a sweet little bird. You'll enjoy her, I'm sure.


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for your inputs.

Today my bf saw that she was bleeding from her foot.We checked to make sure she wasn't bleeding anywhere else. She was bleeding from her foot. I bought the blood stopper and it worked.I took a couple of pics of her foot to get an idea..



















I noticed, once the bleeding stopped, that her feet were really pink and dry.As if your hands had been dry from the cold wind. Her skin is kinda peeling. Her beak also looked a little dry. Is it due to a lack of vitamin,Or something else?

BTW,as far as bathing goes,She never wants to bathe.I always leave a bowl in her cage [the size of a cat food bowl and it fits in her new cage]. I guess it's cos the water is too cold. That's why I've been bathing her instead. If anything,She poops in the water that's meant for her to bathe. The black stuff is near her skin that are underneath her.That's why you don't see it much in the photos.But I will try that method you both suggested.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

WykedSid said:


> Thanks so much for your inputs.
> 
> Today my bf saw that she was bleeding from her foot.We checked to make sure she wasn't bleeding anywhere else. She was bleeding from her foot. I bought the blood stopper and it worked.I took a couple of pics of her foot to get an idea..
> 
> ...


could be scaley mites. you should head to the vet honey. I've never heard of that causing bleeding, so also check the enclosure for anything sharp. Bleeding is pretty dangerous for a bird--i lost my cockatiel that way as a kid. Oh, and while I'm glad the coagulant worked, be careful what kind you use on the skin--some are only made for the toenails and are bad for the skin.


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> I'm no expert, but Creamy looks fine to me. She could be a bit rough because she's young yet, or maybe she's beginning (or finishing) molting. Mine just finished molting (thank goodness), and he looked AWFUL during: looked like a cat had taken him and shaken him, with little tufts of feathers sticking up everywhere, and missing tail feathers. To make sure he was getting enough protein, I scrambled him an egg a couple of times a week and let him eat as much as he wanted, and threw away the rest (yeah, sounds a bit like cannibalism, doesn't it?).
> 
> Congratulations on finding such a sweet little bird. You'll enjoy her, I'm sure.


Hahaaa,Yeah.I notice that she kinda picked at her feathers a little.And there's one on her back that sticks up when she's not poofing up.She poofs up alot too.I heard it's due to her being too cold..

And thanks..


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Libis said:


> Not sure if that's bird safe (some fragrances etc are bad for birds.) I say Dawn dish soap specifically because it is used on birds and other wildlife during oil spills.
> 
> Thinking of fragrances--if you have scented candles you can't use them when you have birds. There are chemicals in them that cause fluid to fill the bird's lungs and kill it. (Just something new birdkeepers often don't realize that can be life-or-death.) On the same note, be careful of scented sprays/air fresheners, and do not overheat any non-stick pans.


Thanks for telling me.I tend to use perfume alot.I'll use it less.I didn't even know something like that can be deadly..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

WykedSid said:


> Hahaaa,Yeah.I notice that she kinda picked at her feathers a little.And there's one on her back that sticks up when she's not poofing up.She poofs up alot too.I heard it's due to her being too cold..
> 
> And thanks..


Yeah, maybe I'm being high strung. I know I got worried about mites (having had budgies around) in my doves and they were ok.


----------



## WykedSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Libis said:


> could be scaley mites. you should head to the vet honey. I've never heard of that causing bleeding, so also check the enclosure for anything sharp. Bleeding is pretty dangerous for a bird--i lost my cockatiel that way as a kid. Oh, and while I'm glad the coagulant worked, be careful what kind you use on the skin--some are only made for the toenails and are bad for the skin.


Yeah.I'll try and take her this week.I also got her the grit you suggested.She doesn't seem to like it.She kept doing a face,Like squinting her eyes and then she opened her beak wide,as if she was yawning.Then picked at her feathers..=/


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

WykedSid said:


> Yeah.I'll try and take her this week.I also got her the grit you suggested.She doesn't seem to like it.She kept doing a face,Like squinting her eyes and then she opened her beak wide,as if she was yawning.Then picked at her feathers..=/


weird, my ringnecks used to like that. Maybe buy normal plain grit and add oyster shells? (btw, they don't eat a lot of it, just little bits as needed, so don't worry if she doesn't dive in. do make sure it's good and dry though. wet grit is a good place for bacteria to live.)


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

She sounded fine to me too, she sure is pretty. Doves make wonderful pets. you cab rub a tiny bit of A&D ointment on her feet for the dryness, as for the "goo", maybe she was under a car or something. Peanut butter can help get that off, but it will be oily, and youll need to wash it off too. That boo boo may have been from something she got scratched or caught on. Good luck with her, let us know what the vet says. Oh also, I get cuttlebone for my doves and break it into tiny pieces for them.


----------

